# Costume Universe (Huge Sale)



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*wow*

thanks for posting this, they do have quite a large selection.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information. I've been looking for an inexpensive way to do St. Nicholas (with Krampus, of course) at Christmas, and their pontiff costume was nearly perfect and a great price.


----------

